# Windows 10 läd sich automatisch herunter - 6GB Speicher belegt



## DH (14. September 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Windows 10 läd sich automatisch herunter - 6GB Speicher belegt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Windows 10 läd sich automatisch herunter - 6GB Speicher belegt


----------



## NightmareEX (14. September 2015)

Sieht irgendwie nicht so aus als wolle Microsoft den Menschen wirklich 1 Jahr an Zeit zugestehen wenn sie jetzt schon so verdammt hartnäckig werden und jetzt schon zu solchen Mitteln greifen.


----------



## schokoeis (14. September 2015)

Das schlimmste war das löschen...


----------



## USA911 (14. September 2015)

Wo genau soll sich diese Datei, Ordner befinden?

Wenn er nicht gefunden wird, kann ich dann davon ausgehen, das dieser nicht existiert?


----------



## HanFred (14. September 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Wo genau soll sich diese Datei, Ordner befinden?



Einfach auf der Systempartition, wie im Artikel beschrieben. Versteckt ist er auch.


----------



## DerBloP (14. September 2015)

Ich hatte die letzten updates bezüglich Win10 schon gelöscht gehabt und seit dem habe ich auch jegliche Suche nach Updates ausgeschaltet. Wenn ich nun eine Potentielle Sicherheitslücke bin, schiebt es auch MS!
OK, da ich seit Jahren eigtl. nur 3 Hauptseiten und 2 andere Seiten wie ebay und Amazon besuche hatte ich schon seit ewigkeiten keine "Bedrohung" seitens Mailwarebytes auf meinem PC gefunden. Doch wenn ich mal Teil eines Angriffs bin, wie gesagt, der dank geht an MS!
Ich will es halt erst Ende/Anfang nächsten Jahres, wenn die meisten Kinderkrankheiten ausgeräumt sind, und wenn ich meine neuen Grakas habe.


----------



## Gemar (14. September 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Wo genau soll sich diese Datei, Ordner befinden?
> Wenn er nicht gefunden wird, kann ich dann davon ausgehen, das dieser nicht existiert?



Ich denke schon, auf meiner Partition befindet sich kein Ordner mit dem Namen "$Windows.~BT".
Vorher solltest Du versteckte Ordner anzeigen lassen. Das Verzeichnis soll sich anscheinend auf C: befinden.

@Topic: Ich finde es eine riesen Schweinerei. 6GB kann man auch heutzutage nicht einfach jedem zumuten.
Die Bandbreitenverschwendung würde ich sogar schon als Umweltverschmutzung ansehen. 
Mit was für Tricks Microsoft mittlerweile arbeitet, macht sie extrem unsympatisch.
Hat Microsoft Angst vor einem guten Image? Windows 10 hätte so gut sein können.


----------



## nibi030 (14. September 2015)

Ist ja schlimmer als im BILD Forum!

Was hat MS euch denn getan, das Verhalten bei automatischen Updates war schon immer so, daß OS Upgrade auf Win 10 bildet da keine Ausnahme. Man kann die automatischen Updates deaktivieren und dann wird auch nichts mehr 
geladen. Ubuntu, Debian, etc... machen das genauso wenn die Autoupdates aktiviert sind und ein OS Upgrade ansteht. 

Mal wieder ein klassischer Fall von first world problems.


----------



## FalloutEffect (14. September 2015)

Die Deinstallation war auch nicht wirklich einfach, weil der blöde Win immer nach Adminrechte fragte. Aber irgendwann habe ich den Ordner dann doch von der Platte bekommen und die automatischen Updates erstmal ausgestellt. Eigentlich eine Frechheit ungefragt 6 GB zu installieren, die man nicht braucht. Aber das sind halt die Sachen, da muss sich bei Microsoft drauf einstellen. Das macht Windows 10 jetzt auch für mich nicht sympathischer. Erst die Sache mit dem Datenschutz, jetzt diese bewusste Aufdrängung von Windows 10. Schlechte Entscheidungspolitik von Mircosoft bisher!


----------



## schokoeis (14. September 2015)

FalloutEffect schrieb:


> Die Deinstallation war auch nicht wirklich einfach, weil der blöde Win immer nach Adminrechte fragte. Aber irgendwann habe ich den Ordner dann doch von der Platte bekommen und die automatischen Updates erstmal ausgestellt. Eigentlich eine Frechheit ungefragt 6 GB zu installieren, die man nicht braucht. Aber das sind halt die Sachen, da muss sich bei Microsoft drauf einstellen. Das macht Windows 10 jetzt auch für mich nicht sympathischer. Erst die Sache mit dem Datenschutz, jetzt diese bewusste Aufdrängung von Windows 10. Schlechte Entscheidungspolitik von Mircosoft bisher!



Auto-Updates ausschalten musst du nicht, es reicht wenn du 'nur wichtige installieren' einstellst. Das Update kannst du auch deinstallieren und dann 'ausblenden'. Ärgerlich ist es allemal und einfach löschen kann man die 6 GB auch nicht (über 'Besitz übernehmen' und bei manchen Ordern nochmal explizit die Rechte einstellen gehts dann aber auch)


----------



## HanFred (14. September 2015)

Die 6GB sind mir eigentlich egal, habe noch genug Platz. Die Bandbreite ist hier kein Thema.
Ich weiss nicht mehr genau, ob ich etwas gemacht habe, ausser meine Reservierung zu kündigen, jedenfalls steht in der "Liste installierter Updates", dass alle paar Tage das Update auf Windows 10 fehlschlägt. Es werden auch keine Updates mehr ausgeblendet. Naja, auch das ist mir egal, solange nicht einfach so (erfolgreich) updated wird.
Da aber die Bandbreite andernorts sehr wohl ein Thema ist, finde ich das wirklich nicht ganz in Ordnung. Auch die standardmässig aktivierte Weiterverteilung von Updates im Internet schlägt in diese Kerbe.


----------



## Odin333 (14. September 2015)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Ubuntu, Debian, etc... machen das genauso wenn die Autoupdates aktiviert sind und ein OS Upgrade ansteht.



Ubuntu, Debian ect. belastet also meinen Traffic und meine Platte mit 6gb bei einem Upgrade? Wohl kaum. Das schafft nur Microsoft. Und auch nur MS schafft das ohne dass man es ihnen explizit erlaubt hätte.


----------



## Orzhov (14. September 2015)

Man kann ja mal raten warum die Nutzer nicht vorab über sowas informiert werden.


----------



## Bonkic (14. September 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Man kann ja mal raten warum die Nutzer nicht vorab über sowas informiert werden.



ganz einfach: weil es so für die meisten bequemer ist.


----------



## MichaelG (14. September 2015)

Sollen doch froh sein.   Ich der beim Firmen PC WIN 10 reserviert hat schafft es aufgrund eines regelmäßigen Bugs nicht WIN 10 zu downloaden. Dauernd kommt "derzeit Updateprozess im Vorgang". Dabei gibt es 0 Updates. Die Resetanleitung habe ich auch schon zigmal ausgeführt. Ohne Erfolg. Sprich er versucht es wieder und hat nach geschlagenen 12 h das Update immer noch nicht gedownloadet. Selbst über Nacht mit 20 h Dauer gabs früh wieder einen klassischen Update-Error.


----------



## Atuan (14. September 2015)

HanFred schrieb:


> jedenfalls steht in der "Liste installierter Updates", dass alle paar Tage das Update auf Windows 10 fehlschlägt.


Das finde ich auch ne schräge Nummer... Ich habe die Reservierung gemacht, als vor ein paar Monaten das Pop-up das erste Mal bei mir aufkam (Windows 7), aber bis heute keinen Zeitpunkt für die Installation angegeben (Was weiß denn ich, wann ich das installieren will?!). Seitdem habe ich dutzende Meldungen in der Liste, dass das W10 Update fehlgeschlagen ist und auch alle paar Tage das Update-Symbol neben dem Herunterfahren-Button im Startmenü, ohne das beim Herunterfahren Updates gemacht werden (fehlgeschlagene W10 Updates und das Auftauchen des Symbols stimmen zeitlich nicht überein).

Ich werde schon irgendwann auf Windows 10 wechseln. Ich weiß halt bloß noch nicht wann. Sollte für mein Windows 7 jedoch kein Grund sein, jetzt irgendwelche unsinnigen Faxen zu machen


----------



## HanFred (14. September 2015)

Also ich habe W10 erst auch reserviert. Als es da war, wollte es sich immer dann installieren, wenn Windowsupdates anstanden. Deshalb habe ich die Reservierung wieder gekündigt und hatte seither Ruhe. Vielleicht sollte ich einfach mal die Dateien löschen, wobei es mich bisher eigentlich nicht gestört hat.
Ich habe ebenfalls vor, irgendwann W10 zu installieren. Aber das eilt nicht und ich muss auch noch auf Treiber warten.


----------



## nibi030 (14. September 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ubuntu, Debian ect. belastet also meinen Traffic und meine Platte mit 6gb bei einem Upgrade? Wohl kaum. Das schafft nur Microsoft. Und auch nur MS schafft das ohne dass man es ihnen explizit erlaubt hätte.



Es geht um die Verfahrensweise da ist es nebensächlich ob 600MB oder 6GB und für das automatische Update hast du dich entschieden. Debian geht sogar noch weiter (CRON-APT LINE: /usr/bin/apt-get -o quiet=1 dist-upgrade -d -y -o APT::Get:how-Upgraded=true), der zieht sich per konfiguriertem Task die Updates temporär jede Nacht, machst du aber nen Reboot zuvor wird das Update gelöscht und erneut geladen... das Spiel wiederholt sich unter Umständen unendlich. Sollten 6GB deinen Traffic sowie deinen Plattenplatz belasten, sollte du dir vlt Gedanken darüber machen offline zu gehen. 

Mal wieder ist auch hier der Fehler vor dem Bildschirm zu suchen...Layer 8 lässt grüßen. Das die Leute aber auch immer was zu meckern haben finde ich grandios... Hätte sich MS entschieden die Updates per kostenloser DVD zu verteilen, hätten sich die Leute beschwert, dass ungefragt eine DVD in ihrem Briefkasten landet und nun die Queue im Briefkasten voll ist. Egal wie MS es macht... es gibt genug Heulbojen die etwas negatives daran finden.


----------



## nibi030 (14. September 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Man kann ja mal raten warum die Nutzer nicht vorab über sowas informiert werden.




jaaa... die große Verschwörung ist im gange, ich würde sogar auf die Illuminaten tippen oder Nazizombies die heimlich MS unterwandert haben um die Weltherrschaft an sich zu reißen *facepalm*


----------



## nibi030 (14. September 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Sollen doch froh sein.   Ich der beim Firmen PC WIN 10 reserviert hat schafft es aufgrund eines regelmäßigen Bugs nicht WIN 10 zu downloaden. Dauernd kommt "derzeit Updateprozess im Vorgang". Dabei gibt es 0 Updates. Die Resetanleitung habe ich auch schon zigmal ausgeführt. Ohne Erfolg. Sprich er versucht es wieder und hat nach geschlagenen 12 h das Update immer noch nicht gedownloadet. Selbst über Nacht mit 20 h Dauer gabs früh wieder einen klassischen Update-Error.




Solltest du wirklich updaten wollen: Zieh dir einfach das Image von MS direkt und starte die exe in deinem WIn 7 oder 8 vom Desktop aus ...damit bügelst du es einfach drüber, im grunde der gleiche Ablauf wie beim regulären Upgrade.


----------



## Orzhov (14. September 2015)

nibi030 schrieb:


> jaaa... die große Verschwörung ist im gange, ich würde sogar auf die Illuminaten tippen oder Nazizombies die heimlich MS unterwandert haben um die Weltherrschaft an sich zu reißen *facepalm*



Es waren also keine Krebsmenschen oder Reptoaliens? Interessante "Theorie".


----------



## makoto68 (14. September 2015)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Ist ja schlimmer als im BILD Forum!
> 
> Was hat MS euch denn getan, das Verhalten bei automatischen Updates war schon immer so, daß OS Upgrade auf Win 10 bildet da keine Ausnahme. Man kann die automatischen Updates deaktivieren und dann wird auch nichts mehr
> geladen. Ubuntu, Debian, etc... machen das genauso wenn die Autoupdates aktiviert sind und ein OS Upgrade ansteht.
> ...




Wie bitte?? Ich habe keinerlei Interesse an Win 10, möchte demnach auch nicht plötzlich ein neues Betriebssystem als Win7 Update getarnt auf meiner Platte. Bald sind wir soweit, dass MS dafür sorgt, dass der Mist sich dann auch gleich installiert. Ich habe dann den Dreck am Hals, also Proggs die nicht mehr laufen, Treiber die Zicken etc..etc.., nur weil das MS Management es besser weiß...Hallo??


----------



## Buttonsmasher (14. September 2015)

Ich selber habe noch Windows 7 . Aber wenn das Wahr ist, das wenn man gerade zockt und Windows 10 Automatisch Updates zieht ohne zu fragen, ist das echt schlimm. Kenne mich ja unter Windows 10 nicht aus aber kann man die nicht auf Manuell stellen? Wie bei Windows 7. Das würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## TheSinner (15. September 2015)

Wer des Englischen mächtig ist und keine Lust auf die Update-zu-Windows10-Wut und/oder das Sammeln von Telemetriedaten durch Windows 7/8 hat, dem empfehle ich diesen Artikel:

https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/3g7hr0/removing_telemetry_from_windows_7_and_8x/


----------



## HanFred (15. September 2015)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Wer des Englischen mächtig ist und keine Lust auf die Update-zu-Windows10-Wut und/oder das Sammeln von Telemetriedaten durch Windows 7/8 hat, dem empfehle ich diesen Artikel:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/3g7hr0/removing_telemetry_from_windows_7_and_8x/



Geschnüffelt wird in Windows 7 und 8 allerdings nicht wirklich, jedenfalls nicht wie in Windows 10. Das war Panikmache.
Angebliche "Schnüffel-Updates" für Windows 7 und 8.1 | heise online


----------



## wind1945 (15. September 2015)

Also doch SKYNET, der Tag des Jüngste Gerichts wurde nur hinaus gezögert.

MfG


----------



## Wynn (15. September 2015)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Nazizombies



Wenn ein Nazizombie das Gehirn eines Juden isst - ist er dann noch ein Nazi ?

Wenn ein Nazizombie von einem Werwolf gebissen wird wird ist er dann ein Zombie der bei Vollmond Fell bekommt und den Mond anheult ?

Wenn ein Vampir das Blut eines Nazizombies trinkt wird er dann zum Nazi Vampir ?


----------



## nibi030 (15. September 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Wenn ein Nazizombie das Gehirn eines Juden isst - ist er dann noch ein Nazi ?
> 
> Wenn ein Nazizombie von einem Werwolf gebissen wird wird ist er dann ein Zombie der bei Vollmond Fell bekommt und den Mond anheult ?
> 
> Wenn ein Vampir das Blut eines Nazizombies trinkt wird er dann zum Nazi Vampir ?




sehr schön  endlich was mit Niveau zu dem Thema hier!

Das ist fast richtig... ich ergänze diese mal kurz:


Wenn ein Nazizombie das Gehirn eines Juden isst - ist er dann noch ein Nazi ?* -> Ja er bleibt ein Nazi - zombie, leider hat es das Reichszombieministerium hier verpasst klare Grenzen zu setzen, im Zweifel daher für den Zombie der nur Hunger hat.*

Wenn ein Nazizombie von einem Werwolf gebissen wird wird ist er dann ein  Zombie der bei Vollmond Fell bekommt und den Mond anheult ? _*-> Das ist lächerlich! Es gibt keine Werwölfe...ich bitte hier um etwas Sachlichkeit!*_

Wenn ein Vampir das Blut eines Nazizombies trinkt wird er dann zum Nazi Vampir ?_* -> Ein Vampir kann das Blut eines Nazizombies nicht trinken, das Blut ist ja geronnen und somit auch nicht mehr flüssig. Ferner ist der Vampir bereits Untot und kann somit keine weitere Evolution der "Untotigkeit" erreichen. *_


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. September 2015)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Solltest du wirklich updaten wollen: Zieh dir einfach das Image von MS direkt und starte die exe in deinem WIn 7 oder 8 vom Desktop aus ...damit bügelst du es einfach drüber, im grunde der gleiche Ablauf wie beim regulären Upgrade.



So hab ich das auch gemacht. Ich hab das Upgrade auch gleich mit einer Win 10 Iso gemacht.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (15. September 2015)

Bei mir wurden nur ca. 2,7 GB heruntergeladen. Win 7 Pro 64 Bit.


----------



## BiJay (15. September 2015)

Der Download an sich ist ja auch kleiner als die Größe auf dem Datenträger. Verwechseln hier nur einige...


----------

